# Square-1, how to make cube shape fast?



## Kristoffer (Feb 18, 2008)

Well yeah...just wondered if anyone knew good method to handle the first step, making it into cube shape. I really have problems to deal with this step fast..Normally I twist around for 1 min. + before im done with this step....
Anyone?

Thx


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 18, 2008)

I put all 6 corners on one side and kisa play with it until I get shapes I recognize, this probably doesn't help you, lol.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 18, 2008)

Kristoffer said:


> Well yeah...just wondered if anyone knew good method to handle the first step, making it into cube shape. I really have problems to deal with this step fast..Normally I twist around for 1 min. + before im done with this step....
> Anyone?
> 
> Thx



You could learn all the cases.

http://www.math.leidenuniv.nl/~mfung/speedcubing/algs/square-1/

Or learn edge pairing.

http://geocities.com/jaapsch/puzzles/square1.htm#s1m3


----------



## Kristoffer (Feb 18, 2008)

Thx Swordsman Kirby just what I was looking for


----------

